# JD?



## rll6fd (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey I recently just started trying out JD, I was wondering if there was a way that you could set like Pandora to a white list so it will keep the radio on while I am listening to music? Is this availible in the free version or is it worth it to get the paid version in general?


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

I think whitelisting/blacklisting is a paid feature, but I'm not really positive.

Honestly though, I'd save my money. I've found the savings with JD to be very negligible. Don't trust the battery savings number it tries to sell you...it's a complete fabrication based on one small aspect of what it does, and it not based on anything it actually measures in any tangible way. Worst case, it can actually drain faster, reporting battery savings the whole time. JD will stop your radios, but it won't stop apps from trying to use them and generating wakelocks. It's better to get control of your apps that are causing the wakelocks in the first place. JD itself causes some pretty significant wakelock activity.

If you want to know what's really draining your battery when you aren't using your phone, grab the app from this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1179809

It's a lot of information, but there's nothing better for see what's really using the system.


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

droid wall is nice helper too


----------



## craigsouthwick (Jan 4, 2012)

I've decided juicedefender is good for putting me on airplane mode during sleeping hours but not much else


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

I saw this thread and thought I would test if Juice Defender was the cause of my data cycling on and off, and yes it was. needless to say i was using a "borrowed" copy of juice defender ultimate it has not really increased my battery life as much as undervolting, none of my settings stuck very well because when my data connection was under "traffic" it would keep my data on anyways so it didn't help at all.

get rid of it and monitor it yourself. for battery saving instructions see my guide.


----------

